# Do people put too much emphasis on Facebook & Twitter?



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

After reading alot about marketing on this forum, I have yet to see anyone say that they get ALOT or the MAJORITY of their sales via Facebook and Twitter. Granted, I haven't read all the posts (who has the time, right?)
My question is, is there too much emphasis on social media and have people forgotten the old style "meet and greet".
I always thought word of mouth and getting out and asking for business is the most effective way. 
I'd be interested in everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

But is that traffic converting into sales?
I understand the need to keep up with the trends. I also have a Facebook page as much as I don't feel its completely necessary.
Shouldn't businesses be focusing more on traditional sales techniques like "meet and greet" as its a tried and tested method and also focusing more on their website than worrying about how many "likes" they get?


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

It's free. It can't hurt.

Even if it doesn't convert into new sales. It will help maintain existing customer relations assuming the customer is active with social media.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

bigntallapparel said:


> Not that much. its just like once in a blue moon I had 3 orders back in JUNE via FB but ever since nothing much and yes your point is valid one should focus on its website first. If he think he have completed or done his on site aspect then he shall move on to social media. But one thing is also certain which I mentioned above FB and Twitter really helps you to grow as Brand.


Ah, now we're getting somewhere. What I was trying to point out was that it seems people are missing the point to what Facebook and Twitter are all about. It's about networking, which in turn is about getting people to know your brand/product. Its not a sales platform, its a meet and greet platform. However, it seems that so much emphasis is put on social media that people have forgotten all about the traditional methods of selling.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

And, as you can see, because Im located "downunder", I do things a little backwards........Facebook page first before website! lol
But then, Im networking (and not very good at it either)


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Also remember that social media often tends to be a passing fad. Livejournal, ICQ, Yahoo Groups, Google Groups, Blogger, Myspace, etc... some of them are still around and moderately used (like Livejournal) others are as dead as a doornail (Myspace). With Facebook, everyone who is going to use Facebook is already there. It's not really going to grow anymore other than teenagers whose parents finally give in and let them use it. Plenty of people refused to use it due to privacy issues even before a lot of the privacy violations were exposed. More people are bailing on it now. I've had at least ten people in the last month tell me they've given up on Facebook and permanently deleted their accounts. Twitter's novelty is wearing off too. Pinterest is trying to be the next big thing but I don't think it's going to make it before people get bored with that too. Keep an ear open for what the real Next Big Thing is gonna be...


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Most social media platforms are meant to be places where people connect. It's essentially meet and greet with people who live across the country or around the world from you. It's a great place to make connections and to build your brand and to build trust with potential customers. If you're using it solely for selling, you won't, most likely do well. If you use it as a way to build trust and let potential customers get to know you, it is likely you will see sales over time. 

I should also note that I know of several small businesses that have used Facebook locally and done very well with it. They have, however, been very strategic about who they followed, and they used the platform to interact with their customers, not to specifically sell. 

As for the question of whether people are selecting social media over traditional methods, some people probably are, because there are always "experts" who will say that's the way to go. The thing to remember with any marketing effort is to go where *your* customers are. If they're not on Facebook, then it won't do anything for you.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Social Media on top surely nowadays. People getting good sales but keep in mind connection on social media must be original which response to your status otherwise its a waste of time.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

EnMartian said:


> Most social media platforms are meant to be places where people connect. It's essentially meet and greet with people who live across the country or around the world from you. It's a great place to make connections and to build your brand and to build trust with potential customers. If you're using it solely for selling, you won't, most likely do well. If you use it as a way to build trust and let potential customers get to know you, it is likely you will see sales over time.
> 
> I should also note that I know of several small businesses that have used Facebook locally and done very well with it. They have, however, been very strategic about who they followed, and they used the platform to interact with their customers, not to specifically sell.
> 
> As for the question of whether people are selecting social media over traditional methods, some people probably are, because there are always "experts" who will say that's the way to go. The thing to remember with any marketing effort is to go where *your* customers are. If they're not on Facebook, then it won't do anything for you.


Thanks Kristine, this is exactly what I was trying to get at. Even locally, I still see business posting on Facebook and not bothering with traditional methods. I believe if you want the business you have to go and ask for it in the traditional way. We've done this and have been quite successful at it. We put a shingle out the front and thats the only advertising we have done. Nothing in Yellow Pages, no website (as of yet and I KNOW that this is really important) and I've gone out and visited businesses and asked for the sale.
Are people missing out on opportunities because of the focus on social media???


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's an article about a parallel universe - self published e-books
Why social media isn't the magic bullet for self-epublished authors | Books | guardian.co.uk
Social media translating into sales is a real problem.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We view social media only as another POSSIBLE way to drive traffic to our website, then to get the customer on the phone or in the showroom.

Our decent jobs all come from personal interaction. Contract work can be done electronically with phone interaction.

Btw: Onesie twosies is not sales that would support us or be part of our business model. Some can do it if the price is high enough to provide a return continuous flow of onsies on a dtg would probably produce a return.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

PositiveDave said:


> Here's an article about a parallel universe - self published e-books
> Why social media isn't the magic bullet for self-epublished authors | Books | guardian.co.uk
> Social media translating into sales is a real problem.


100% agree!


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I get 1000s of dollars a year from facebook. I send t-shirt comps to my customers via facebook all the time. I communicate with my customers via facebook and I market to the people in my friends list and I get work from it.

I'm on facebook 2 or 3 times a day any how because it's kinda fun and I like making smart allick comments to peoples posts. When ever I get a new design I post it and ask for feedback.....and believe me people don't hold back their opinions on the internet.

So I don't have a special page or use facebook ads or anything I just am active with my status updates. People see that I print shirts and the orders come in. No brainer as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

wonubee said:


> I get 1000s of dollars a year from facebook. I send t-shirt comps to my customers via facebook all the time. I communicate with my customers via facebook and I market to the people in my friends list and I get work from it.
> 
> I'm on facebook 2 or 3 times a day any how because it's kinda fun and I like making smart allick comments to peoples posts. When ever I get a new design I post it and ask for feedback.....and believe me people don't hold back their opinions on the internet.
> 
> So I don't have a special page or use facebook ads or anything I just am active with my status updates. People see that I print shirts and the orders come in. No brainer as far as I'm concerned.


Im curious to know if you also adopt this method with your website and via traditional selling methods? Or do you just concentrate on selling via social media?


----------



## magiceel (Dec 29, 2009)

I think we need to do a balance of meet n greet plus social..can't run away from either.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Thanks Kristine, this is exactly what I was trying to get at. Even locally, I still see business posting on Facebook and not bothering with traditional methods. I believe if you want the business you have to go and ask for it in the traditional way. We've done this and have been quite successful at it. We put a shingle out the front and thats the only advertising we have done. Nothing in Yellow Pages, no website (as of yet and I KNOW that this is really important) and I've gone out and visited businesses and asked for the sale.
> Are people missing out on opportunities because of the focus on social media???


Some probably are. I write about marketing and social media quite a bit and there are two things I always emphasize. One is that your target customer has to be where you're marketing. You can have the best Facebook page or Twitter feed or YellowPages Ad, but if your customers aren't paying attention to that particular venue, it doesn't matter. You have to do the research and know your customer. 

The second thing is that you have to make contacts strategically, whether online or offline. It isn't about getting your message to tons of people, it's about getting your message to the *right* people, and there's a huge difference between those two things. You can pass out a zillion business cards, follow a million people on Twitter and still get nothing out of it if the people you're contacting aren't the right people. It's all about knowing your market and being smart about how you contact your target customers. Your marketing plan should be as individual as your business.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have a website at the moment. I don't have a marketing plan either. I just post what I'm up to on my facebook. I engage with the people in their status's and I let them know about my shirt printing business when the opportunity arises. 

I get sales from word of mouth and from me putting the bug in peoples ear. As far as facebook goes I get sale from people who I've never met due to the fact that they see my status updates on their friends facebook page which then leads them to me.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

and that's going to work for you, delbert, as apparently you are where your customers are. however, that's probably not a realistic expectation for most people, nor is it likely to be an advisable strategy for most business plans, the, 'i'm going to chat up every one in creation b/c i already spend a lot of time on FB anyway!' ostensibly, at some point you're going to be so busy with filling orders that you have no significant time to spend on social media yacking to folk all day. 

so, with that in mind, i think your social media needs to be kept current, chatting with people within reason, but essentially it needs to be a portal to your main site, where commerce is conducted and your advertising/marketing/branding schemes can do what they do. imo, this portal should be fairly self-sustaining in that you don't *have* to spend hours a day there; update once a week or so, answer questions, chat a bit, let people know what's going on and letting them know you're still alive an kicking as a business. 

it's also good to get feedback. take a poll on a new design before it goes into production. it's great for an immediate response, not to mention tracking who your market is and what kind of things interest them. 

i think social media is just one of several tools, but it gets the preponderance of attention because it gets the most instant response in a lot of different ways. but, i've seen absolutely jacked up FB accounts, too, to the point where i think it hurts the brand more than anything else. most of us have no real marketing/branding experience, and it shows sometimes! for some of us, unsure of the boundaries of selling on a social site will create issues, too. 

should you do it? it probably won't hurt if you use some common sense. i wouldn't spend three hours a day chatting people up in hopes of selling a shirt, that's just stupid and a waste of time for what you're getting out of it in most cases, imo. true, some of us are more sociable than others, but when you look at it from a business point of view, the time you spend there needs to be justified in sales. and it's putting your eggs in one basket. besides, you have to design new shirts at some point, right? lol. spend that time reading a book on marketing or researching designs instead, i think that will pay off more in the long run. 

if you feel you do better selling in person, then sell where your customer is (duh, right?). don't neglect your online presence, but play to your strengths, too (inasfar as your strengths are making sales! lol). 

don't let facebook cheapen your brand by revealing unflattering pictures or comments... unless that's your gimmick, but for most ppl it's not.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome response, Ryan. You are a wealth of knowledge and I agree totally with you.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

I simply "liked" somebody's page and it turned into a $900 vehicle half wrap. Never underestimate social media.

Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

BloodBoughtChad said:


> I simply "liked" somebody's page and it turned into a $900 vehicle half wrap. Never underestimate social media.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


And how many times has that happened? I mean, not taking away from the fact that I would have been thrilled and amazed at that happening, it would have to be the exception, not the rule. We all take our sales from wherever they come. We had a guy who walked into our shop by accident (he was looking for another shop up the road) and we ended up with a $1500 job....again, an exception.
Social media has power, there is no denying that, but that should not take away from making in effort in traditional selling


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> And how many times has that happened? I mean, not taking away from the fact that I would have been thrilled and amazed at that happening, it would have to be the exception, not the rule. We all take our sales from wherever they come. We had a guy who walked into our shop by accident (he was looking for another shop up the road) and we ended up with a $1500 job....again, an exception.
> 
> 
> > Social media has power, there is no denying that, but that should not take away from making in effort in traditional selling


I don't think anyone in here is saying that they don't get sales from traditional means. I also don't think that there are very many businesses that get all their sales from facebook or twitter.....however I don't really know that for a fact. 

But simply using facebook for social networking and not for spamming people can get you sales and in some cases significant sales with very little work and zero out of pocket expense, especially if you already use facebook and twitter.

I use facebook recreationally every day. I go on several times a day to check email and when I do I go to facebook to see what's going on. It's not like I have some strategy for facebook sales but it happens naturally.

It's like going to the ballpark to watch your neighbors kid play Little League. You can sit in the stands all by yourself or you can walk the fence line and talk to people. I get sales at the ballpark too, when initially all I was doing was hoping to watch a good ball game.

Just my 2-10 cents


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

They definitely help out and it's a lot easier than it was 10 years ago. Brand awareness is crucial, anyone who has both sites should be using those platforms for engaging instead of worrying about how many "likes" or "follows" they get. I think that's one of the biggest problems today, everyone is about "me me me" there isn't enough engagement between parties.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Social media has power, there is no denying that, but that should not take away from making in effort in traditional selling


I don't think I've ever heard anybody advocate that one should trump the other?

There's no magic bullet in any marketing or advertising plan. 

Social media is one piece of the pie. So is local marketing, so are phone calls, so are emails, so is great customer service, etc.

I equate social media to a communication tool like a website, email or phone. 

Saying social media isn't important is like saying the phone isn't important. Both are great ways to connect with existing and potential customers. Leaving one out is leaving out one important way that customers want to reach you.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anybody advocate that one should trump the other?
> 
> There's no magic bullet in any marketing or advertising plan.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Rodney!


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

Rodney said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anybody advocate that one should trump the other?
> 
> There's no magic bullet in any marketing or advertising plan.
> 
> ...


Very true dude. In my opinion, and this is just my opinion, I don't think people understand how to use social media properly. To leverage it to its fullest capabilities and then metastasize rapidly. I'm still learning how to use social media to its fullest, but once you do the possibilities are endless. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JRThumbs said:


> Very true dude. In my opinion, and this is just my opinion, I don't think people understand how to use social media properly. To leverage it to its fullest capabilities and then metastasize rapidly. I'm still learning how to use social media to its fullest, but once you do the possibilities are endless. What are your thoughts on that?


I think there are a lot of people/companies using social media in an effective way.

It's still a pretty new tool, so there's still a learning process for just about everyone


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

Agreed, however some people(mostly up and comers being involved) still find it tricky to leverage social media to its full extent. I know I do and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Wouldn't you agree that the benefits of social media is about connecting/engaging and building community, as opposed to pushing sales and receiving "likes" and "follows"?


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i would think that being somewhat social on a social media site would help, lol. but, as with all things, it has to be managed, and the biggest downfall as i see 'maintaining' your 'social network' is just killing too much time. i'm sure a lot of people would be shocked if they did a cost analysis of some kind. i mean, if you plan on paying yourself a mere $5/hr (and who would go through this hassle for that?), and you make $10 per shirt, if you spent two hours 'networking' with the idea of picking up sales, you have to sell one shirt to 'pay' for your time. if you spent only ten hours a week 'networking', that's five shirts you have to sell, and some brands have a hard enough time selling five shirts a month let alone one a day. 

what screws with people here is the 'potential for sales.' as with any average, you have to discount the highest and lowest numbers, so you have to remove that $1,500 job then see what the numbers tell you. the only way to know if it's working is experience, eh? after six months, you'd have to review the time you spend 'networking' against how many actual sales you've realized as a direct result of that 'networking.' the bottom line is if the numbers aren't there then it was a failed plan. find another way of using social media and quit wasting the time with a bad strategy (bad for you may be good for someone else). i rather doubt that 'potential sales' will be realized six months after contact, no? 

we have a small convenience store. people walk in all the time and don't realize that we do engraving and screen printing, too. we pick up a lot of orders that way. if someone is wearing a shirt or a hat that i can use as a pretense to talk about what they're into or who they work for that leads to business, i jump on it. have to. it's all situational, naturally, but i can see real advantages to selling face-to-face.

i think a lot of 'likes' gives the illusion that the brand is popular and doing robust sales. kind of like pulling up to a job interview in a BMW and wearing an expensive suit, while living in a trailer, lol. customer perception is a big factor in sales, so, i guess, you want to project the kind of social media site that fits in with your brand philosophy.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

JRThumbs said:


> Wouldn't you agree that the benefits of social media is about connecting/engaging and building community, as opposed to pushing sales and receiving "likes" and "follows"?


This is exactly what I mean. I'm certainly not suggesting that social media doesnt have its place or that traditonal selling "trumps" over any other method. What I'm seeing is that people are forgetting that social media is NOT a selling tool, but a networking tool. Alot of people who write in to have their website critiqued say that they have followers on social media buts its not leading to sales on their website. Should they not be focusing more on their website than whether social media is making them money?


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> This is exactly what I mean. I'm certainly not suggesting that social media doesnt have its place or that traditonal selling "trumps" over any other method. What I'm seeing is that people are forgetting that social media is NOT a selling tool, but a networking tool. Alot of people who write in to have their website critiqued say that they have followers on social media buts its not leading to sales on their website. Should they not be focusing more on their website than whether social media is making them money?


Totally agree, if anything they should leverage social media by building a trust amongst the people they interact with, which will then eventually lead to sales. People buy from people who they trust, like and have good rapport with.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Someone mentioned about social media being a big player in your rankings... but I would disagree with that almost entirely.

Your aim with social media should be at repeat business with past customers. Convert your sales into social media likes and follows. This will allow you to introduce your latest designs to people who already like your stuff.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I use FB in the interim as my Google rank creeps higher. What else do you do? Just wait around for the day you are number one on Google? Never beg for followers, no sense in having 50,000 followers if none of them pay attention. I didn't even invite my friends to follow my page. I actually don't even have that many followers at all, around 100, but I get sales from FB pretty much everyday on my shirt designs. I'm slowly building a loyal following that responds to my posts. I involve them. I never spam them with 1000 posts a day. I don't have that many followers but I get sales from FB from followers AND non-followers. Every day. I never insist, or push it that a customer follow me on FB or wherever.

Is it a replacement for hard work and standard business practices and customer service? NOPE! But it is an extra weapon in your arsenal. And I use it to build a following while my Google rank and sales outside of FB creep up. Which is what is happening now. 3 months into my site launch and things are going as planned. Am I filthy rich? NOPE! Never planned nor wanted overnight success, I am sticking to a game plan. 

It's a marathon, not a sprint.

And Social Media is A HUGE player in SEO, even if you simply have a page with a link to your site on each social media account and nothing more, Google takes this into account and your Google rank goes higher. 

EVERY TOOL is a selling tool.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

porkchopharry said:


> And Social Media is A HUGE player in SEO, even if you simply have a page with a link to your site on each social media account and nothing more, Google takes this into account and your Google rank goes higher.


I think you might have meant to say rankings, rather than SEO? If so, you're partly right. Unfortunately basic links on sites like Facebook, and Twitter won't deliver the juice. Large social sites all tag their links with the rel=nofollow directive. This does precisely what it implies. Search engines don't follow (or they don't give juice to links with these tags.)

However, Google and Bing have explicitly said that social media can influence organic rankings but it's *not* from you pasting links here there and everywhere. Instead, the data seems to show that the engines try to derive the importance/value of links from the amount of shares they get compared to the number of followers, likes, etc the account has. 

Even so, this is still murky water because a lot of FB profiles are locked down to strangers (such as Google bot) and so the sample data might be skewed. 

If you want more information on this topic here's a thorough article from the seoMOZ people:

Facebook + Twitter's Influence on Google's Search Rankings | SEOmoz


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, sorry I'm speaking more to the point of rankings. 

But, I'm not speaking of just putting random links to a site, I'm referring to having an actual business page or profile on these networks. All of my business profiles and pages show up as legitimate outside links pointing toward my main URL and have increased my rankings in Google and Bing.

I'm no expert on this stuff, just a guy muddling along and learning as I go. Just seems like there are some people that wish to discount the legitimacy of social networking. I'm not saying it is an alternative to doing real legwork, but if you're discounting it, you're nuts. I don't particularly ENJOY the mindlessness of Facebook and such on a personal level with my personal page. But, while I work on increasing my web presence, it has provided me with pretty much daily sales on the business side. Whether anyone likes it or not, sheep like to congregate, and I know so many people who get 100% of their info and opinions from FB that it's nuts. 

Here's the bottom line, if anyone wishes to discount Social Networking as a poor excuse for doing the "real" work it takes to build a business, then you are PARTIALLY correct. However, times have changed and using social networking has now become part of doing the "real" work. If you're not using it, then you are not doing everything necessary to build you're business. That's my take on it. And again, let me say, that in many ways I DESPISE FB on a personal level. But on a business level, it has paid off. It doesn't have to be a massive time investment.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

the following are great for facebook and twitter especially if you hashtag.


----------



## RCCNYC (Mar 11, 2012)

it all depends on what your trying to sell...a HUGE portion of my sales were from facebook...stuff can become viral if its of interest...also age groups...having the 18-24 age group takes pictures and post it up helps a ton


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

I get alot of sales from online mostly.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

porkchopharry said:


> But, I'm not speaking of just putting random links to a site, I'm referring to having an actual business page or profile on these networks. All of my business profiles and pages show up as legitimate outside links pointing toward my main URL and have increased my rankings in Google and Bing.


Let's just be clear to prevent any confusion of someone stumbling onto this thread in the near future:

Links you post on social networks are automatically tagged with a REL=NOFOLLOW directive, which means they do not influence your search result rankings in any way.

Social networks currently influence your rank when people share your posts. It is believed that a big part of the equation has to do with how many people share it compared to how many followers/fans you have.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I thank GOD for facebook...literally! I estimate that 95% of my sales have been via facebook posts. I could not for the the life of me sell not one shirt prior to venturing out on facebook. I did try the conventional methods and they just did not work for me. Now, with facebook and ECWID, I can hardly sustain all the business and have to turn away customers because I just have been too backed up on orders. Which, is the main reason why I haven't really pushed the Twitter & Pinterest methods yet.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

tqualizerman said:


> Let's just be clear to prevent any confusion of someone stumbling onto this thread in the near future:
> 
> Links you post on social networks are automatically tagged with a REL=NOFOLLOW directive, which means they do not influence your search result rankings in any way.
> 
> Social networks currently influence your rank when people share your posts. It is believed that a big part of the equation has to do with how many people share it compared to how many followers/fans you have.


I would definitely agree with that. Which is why I always say (and said earlier) that it is not (IMHO) of much consequence to "beg" people to follow you, as much as it is to build a loyal following, that actually cares and you can keep interested. It means absolutely nothing to have 12,000 followers who do not care vs 100 followers who are sharing what you post. Again, that is to me. I am more concerned with quality over quantity subscribers.

Of course, it can be nice to have some followers for "ego" sake. I'll throw out a free shirt or something for the next "milestone" follower. You know, like the 100th, 200th, whatever. Sometimes, what this will do is get your current followers to share posts to encourage their friends to follow your page and win the shirt. 

I suppose it all comes down to "target market".

There is also a very fine line you have to walk when it comes to retaining interest vs. ANNOYING people. 

But, as I said earlier also, if you somebody is downplaying the positive effect that Social Media CAN have on your success, then they are missing out and not doing everything to propel their business forward.

You take 10 minutes a day, to post up a new design, maybe you net a few sales.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

ccolors1 said:


> I thank GOD for facebook...literally! I estimate that 95% of my sales have been via facebook posts. I could not for the the life of me sell not one shirt prior to venturing out on facebook. I did try the conventional methods and they just did not work for me. Now, with facebook and ECWID, I can hardly sustain all the business and have to turn away customers because I just have been too backed up on orders. Which, is the main reason why I haven't really pushed the Twitter & Pinterest methods yet.


wow thanks! AWESOME! I think I'm going to try this on my Tumblr page, supposedly it works.

I haven't had much success with Pinterest, Then again, I haven't put MUCH time into it really. Dunno, seems to be sort of a bunch of window shoppers. But I can't say that with 100% certainty.


----------

